# Who is playing the Johann Sebastian Bach Suite in E-Moll BWV 996 for Lute here (link updated) ?



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Hello and Very Happy New Year 2023

I need help to identify who is playing here Johann Sebastian Bach Suite in E-Moll BWV 996 for Lute at 2:17.

Bach, Sa vie Racontée ...

This must have been a performance prior to the late 1970s, as the record of Bach's life was first published in 1979.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

tisme1250 said:


> Hello and Very Happy New Year 2023
> 
> I need help to identify who is playing here Johann Sebastian Bach Suite in E-Moll BWV 996 for Lute J.S. Bach: L'enfance de Bach - YouTube at 2:17.
> 
> ...


I tried the link and it was "video unavailable". This is my favorite of the Lute Suites and one of my favorites overall. I attempt to play parts of it. There are biographies earlier than the '70's. The best and most complete is Christoph Wolff's "Bach - The Learned Musician" 2000.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Video unavailable . 🙁


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

DTut said:


> I tried the link and it was "video unavailable". This is my favorite of the Lute Suites and one of my favorites overall. I attempt to play parts of it. There are biographies earlier than the '70's. The best and most complete is Christoph Wolff's "Bach - The Learned Musician" 2000.


DTut Hello and many, many Thanks for your interest

I've just updated the link


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Video unavailable . 🙁


Hello, many, many Thanks for your interest. I'm sorry.

I've just updated the link


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

DTut said:


> I tried the link and it was "video unavailable". This is my favorite of the Lute Suites and one of my favorites overall. I attempt to play parts of it. There are biographies earlier than the '70's. The best and most complete is Christoph Wolff's "Bach - The Learned Musician" 2000.


Hello Dtut

if You can't reach the video, Please search on Youtube "J.S. Bach: L'enfance de Bach"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

tisme1250 said:


> Hello Dtut
> 
> if You can't reach the video, Please search on Youtube "J.S. Bach: L'enfance de Bach"


 I did try it 4 times now, Shazam says L'enfance de Bach / Denis Manuel


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I did try it 4 times now, Shazam says L'enfance de Bach / Denis Manuel


Hello Rogerx

Shazam manages to identify some interpretations but not this one. I have looked through the references to this work on discogs.com for the years before 1980. But nothing conclusive.

Some of these recordings don't seem to be available any more, like Santiago Navascués'. Several guitarists have several discs, which may suggest several interpretations. It's a big job of research. 

I just note that the interpretation I'm looking for is much faster than what was done until 1980 at least. After that year, I didn't go exploring

Thxxx for your interest


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I did try it 4 times now, Shazam says L'enfance de Bach / Denis Manuel


Here











it says that the performances are from the Deutsche Grammophon, Archiv Produktion and Philips collections. But, I have not been able to find.

The recording of Bach Sein Leben ...dates from 1978.


----------



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

The gold standard of the Four Lute Suites is John Williams' 1975 recording with his 1972 Fleta guitar. 

I gave up trying to find that link...


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

DTut said:


> The gold standard of the Four Lute Suites is John Williams' 1975 recording with his 1972 Fleta guitar.
> 
> I gave up trying to find that link...


Yes, thank you, DTute. I just discovered this musician in the context of this research. Congratulations to him!


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

DTut said:


> The gold standard of the Four Lute Suites is John Williams' 1975 recording with his 1972 Fleta guitar.
> 
> I gave up trying to find that link...


Okay DTute, I see this recording. You can listen to it online.


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

DTut said:


> The gold standard of the Four Lute Suites is John Williams' 1975 recording with his 1972 Fleta guitar.
> 
> I gave up trying to find that link...


Hello DTute, Hello Everyone

I wonder if the recording I'm looking for is from

Siegfried Behrend - De Visée • J. S. Bach • Sor • Giuliani • Ambrosius • Behrend • De Falla - Siegfried Behrend

Do You know it ?

Thanks


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

tisme1250 said:


> Hello Dtut
> 
> if You can't reach the video, Please search on Youtube "J.S. Bach: L'enfance de Bach"


Please can You help to identify this piece of music, from Bach ?






at 15:15 

Many, many Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Shazam says: Concerto for Violin and strings


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> Shazam says: Concerto for Violin and strings



I really wonder why Shazam recognizes some and not others. Maybe unofficial interpretations


----------



## tisme1250 (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone

I finally know for my second question.

Someone on Youtube gave me the answer : Concerto In D Major, BWV 972 (From Vivaldi, RV230), 2. Larghetto


----------

